# Plants?



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys. I was considering going out soon to pick up a few things for my tank..

I have two live plants but I don't have any CO2 or anything, they came from the bottle in Petco and have been stuffed neatly under my black gravel ever since I got Ghost..And I've been thinking about getting even more, like a floating plant and possibly a betta bed c; 

Should I be getting something to help them grow? Also, do you have any suggestions for a first timer of sand? Also, do you have any certain hiding places that Betta's LOVE? I currently have a skull but I was thinking to buy another place for him to hide in.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

NyaNyanNaa said:


> Hi guys. I was considering going out soon to pick up a few things for my tank..
> 
> I have two live plants but I don't have any CO2 or anything, they came from the bottle in Petco and have been stuffed neatly under my black gravel ever since I got Ghost..And I've been thinking about getting even more, like a floating plant and possibly a betta bed c;
> 
> Should I be getting something to help them grow? Also, do you have any suggestions for a first timer of sand? Also, do you have any certain hiding places that Betta's LOVE? I currently have a skull but I was thinking to buy another place for him to hide in.


well, fertilizers I hear helps, some plants though do not need either for example marimo moss balls and java moss are free floating plants that do not need either.

You might want to check the plant's specific needs and see if they do need fertilizer or not.


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> well, fertilizers I hear helps, some plants though do not need either for example marimo moss balls and java moss are free floating plants that do not need either.
> 
> You might want to check the plant's specific needs and see if they do need fertilizer or not.




I'm pretty sure both of my plants need it, if so, what brand should I get? I heard miracle grow is okay, right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What are he plants labeled as?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I like low tech on Betta tanks because I like as few additives to their water as possible. Most aquatic mosses are a good choice. I love moss because there is a large variety to choose from and you can create a multi-layered tank with them alone. Just Google aquatic mosses to find the ones that look the best to you. 

Do not use any fertilizer designed for terrestrial plants. They all contain high levels of phosphates. Only use fertilizers designed for aquatic use. 

Stir your sand at least once a month. Anaerobic bacteria in the sand can make pockets of gas in the sand as they release nitrogen gas. As long as you stir it often it can't build up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use cories and water changes to stir up my sand.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah but not everyone has a nice pair of grounds keepers in their tank to do all the dirty work. Plus that is the only piece of advice I could pull off the top of my head for first time sand user. I am a rebel and use fine to med gravel substrates in my planted tanks. But I use very few rooted plants in my tanks so I can get away with it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For Carter's tank I only use water changes. But not all petco plant tube plants are aquatic.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

seachem flourish is a good brand of ferts.
dont use miracle gro!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When I mist my filter the water is nutrient packed so terrestrial plant ferts get in my tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

do you get algae choclate?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to but in my twenty there is no noticeable algae I see small amounts. I use my filter method which outcompetes the algae and the tank is planted. There is small green algae barely any.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i see  having terrestial plant fertilizer in the water column can cause algae


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The algae can only grow with nutrients and the plant filters are very effective for algae problems.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup  i have aquatice plants in my filter. stuff that needs CO2 if under water, such as dwarf baby tears and glosso. I even have a bit of microsword in there!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is your secret I am planning on trying DBT again any advice?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

well, dwarf baby tear (scientific name hermianthus callitrichoides - abbreviated to HC) needs carbon dioxide injection (not liquid carbon) and high light if you want to grow it well under water. Above water, grown in normal potting soil ad high humidity like a house plant, it is a very easy plant to grow


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I will add a CO2 injector to my chrismas plants. I have cardinal plants not lobelia the T one. It seems like my room gets high natural light. Can I get a good 50 watt light bulb for 50 -75$?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

may i recommend you the RayIIs ? 
http://www.aquavibrant.com/index.php/lighting/led-fixtures.html
do a bit of research on CO2 and light yourself though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco sells a CO2 injector that looks good. Could I leave it on during night?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if your water is soft....you should leave your co2 injector on to prevent PH swings.
dont overdose the CO2!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

7.6 and am going to add IAL.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

PH is different from hardness... hardness determines the stability of your tank's PH


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The hardness chart says moderately.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD well... best to leave the CO2 on then.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> seachem flourish is a good brand of ferts.
> dont use miracle gro!


Agree 100%. My tanks are growing plants like crazy and I use very little of it. Also like Prime and I am slowly switching over to Matrix in all my HOBs. I like what Ive seen so far. General statement here, Seachem may cost more but has a quality line of products jmho.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure I use that brand.


----------

